# New Petzl NAO !



## arizona1 (Jan 19, 2012)

Just saw this. Looks crazy, seems to be way to much for a headlamp. A person can just as easily turn a knob to adjust brightness.

http://www.petzl.com/en/outdoor/hea...age-nao-tab&utm_campaign=nao&utm_content=home


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Jan 19, 2012)

arizona1 said:


> Just saw this. Looks crazy, seems to be way to much for a headlamp. A person can just as easily turn a knob to adjust brightness.
> 
> http://www.petzl.com/en/outdoor/hea...age-nao-tab&utm_campaign=nao&utm_content=home



I can see this light doing something automagic which will PO the user, making them use it in manual mode.


----------



## davidt1 (Jan 19, 2012)

This is a great concept! Can't wait to see how well this technology works.


----------



## Mathiashogevold (Jan 19, 2012)

Amazing! 
If the light sensor performs really well, i will absolutely buy it. Really cool.


----------



## borrower (Jan 19, 2012)

Cool! I fear the price and the functionality, though... (I'm still trying to figure out if it changes to throw just because it's level, or because of a gesture upwards.)

Ash? You got that functionality coming in Spike v3?


----------



## kevinm (Jan 19, 2012)

That's brilliant! I'll consider buying one in 3 generations when they have the bugs worked out.


----------



## arizona1 (Jan 19, 2012)

I dont know i just cant seem to like the concept of this headlamp. It just seems ridiculous to have a light sensor on it and automatically adjust the brightness. It takes so little effort to manually do it. Plus the headband doesn't look comfortable to me. The only thing i like about it is 355 lumen on max, but its run time isnt long enough for me. Im sure this thing will be really expensive and i cant rationalize the use of it.


----------



## RedForest UK (Jan 19, 2012)

I'm guessing the spot beam will come on if the flood beam is at max and there still isn't enough light getting back to the sensor. 

It's interesting as I've been wondering why a light with this technology hasn't been made yet and how long it would take for someone to do it, it seems a good idea for a headlamp. 

However, the main problem I can see is what they define as the 'optimum amount of light' I'm guessing it is set to a certain lux level in the sensor, but it would be better if the user could also vary the overall lux amount which the sensor tries to maintain, we effectively have adaptive light level technology built into our eyes so it makes sense to take advantage of that too. I mean it's great that it can maintain an overall lux level depending on what you're looking at, but some activities e.g. walking require less light than others in general e.g. running. They seemed to address this at one point saying it could be adjusted, but it appeared like it had to be pre-programmed using software on a computer, they should have incorporated that adjustability into the light in my opinion.


----------



## robostudent5000 (Jan 19, 2012)

kevinm said:


> That's brilliant! I'll consider buying one in 3 generations when they have the bugs worked out.



+1 

it's a great concept. we'll see about the execution. 

anyone else notice that it takes what looks like an 18650 and that the cell looks to be replaceable?


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Jan 19, 2012)

maybe it will be ideal when climbing between snow/dirt/rocks and it will adjust the light better 
as you transition between different reflective surfaces [than by hand] ?


----------



## MikeAusC (Jan 19, 2012)

It certainly seems to have some innovations for Headlamp - 

- Recharging via USB connector
- Using 18650 cell
- Profiles can be downloaded by PC or custom User-profiles created.

The video shows a few limitations of auto-brightness - 
- Do your colleagues smile when you shine your light in their eyes ???? I guess the next generation will have a face detection camera to dim the light when you aim it at someones face, rather than just a simple light-level sensor ? Damn, maybe I should have patented this ???
- Rain or fog will cause high level light reflection into the sensor and dim the light to minimum.

Now we just have to wait FIVE months to see how good it is !


----------



## hank (Jan 19, 2012)

Cute idea from Petzl, and this comment
> face detection camera to dim the light when you aim it at someones face
is brilliant.

I wonder if I could mod an old camera with infrared focusing into being a flashlight? Hmmm ...


----------



## ahorton (Jan 19, 2012)

That is the best headlight I've seen come out of Petzl since the Zoom!
The programmability is very good.
It lacks is a better spot beam, but the flood and power level look great.
Good for a weekend camper, but I worry about not being able to replace the battery on extended trips. I would burn through that battery 2 - 4 times in one night.


borrower, no the V3 doesn't have this. I could do it by using a tilt switch on one pin of the uC, but I doubt it would be a good feature. I got so many complaints over my previous 'Intelligent UI' that this sort of thing would drive people nuts. Most users just want a few simple modes.


----------



## nein166 (Jan 19, 2012)

I knew I'd seen this before but it was in a flashlight called the Reflex
Also programmable but they used the sensor and made the computer flash the code thru it onscreen. The USB connection is new
guess you could use a usb charger that runs off alkalines on the trail but that won't help during the night
Would work for jogging and around the house though, I wonder if the software lets you set your own lumens/distance levels
I like it


----------



## cue003 (Jan 19, 2012)

From the looks of things the software lets you configure you own kind of usage/setup. I should be interesting.

At least Petzl put a date on their concept unlike others who show things and put in catalogs and then never make it available.


----------



## petersmith6 (Jan 20, 2012)

nice idea...but its one more thing to go wrong,but if with a few people in close proxsimity dressed in black int it going to try and blind them? i thing it anoth case of creating a solution for a problem they just invented.
oh and what will happen if i look the them with my head lamp?


----------



## ahorton (Jan 20, 2012)

petersmith6 said:


> oh and what will happen if i look the them with my head lamp?



Ha! I hadn't thought of that.
Doe this mean that if a Nao wearer is running towards me, (say 50m away) I can accidentally hurt him twice? First by shining a thrower at him and secondly by shutting down his own light?

I suspect it wouldn't be all that bad.

Something I did wonder when I was watching the video, is how the auto adjust would work since 

A. No light coming in the sensor can mean: 
1. It's very dark and I only need a tiny bit of light to see.
2. I'm looking into a void and I want full power.

B. Lots of light in the sensor can mean:
1. I'm looking at a map and it's all reflecting so the power needs to go down.
2. The sun is going up/down so there's still a bit of ambient light ruining my night vision - so I need full power to see where I'm running.

I suspect all these issues will be sorted by the choice in UIs. You really need to give choice when you start going fancy like this.


----------



## borrower (Jan 20, 2012)

ahorton said:


> borrower, no the V3 doesn't have this. I could do it by using a tilt switch on one pin of the uC, but I doubt it would be a good feature. I got so many complaints over my previous 'Intelligent UI' that this sort of thing would drive people nuts. Most users just want a few simple modes.



I was joking... and I agree that most people want simple, predictable modes. This one will be interesting to see in real-world use.


----------



## gcbryan (Jan 20, 2012)

I think this is an interesting product but it's ridiculous at the same time 

It looks like you can't hold your head up when you walk on a trail. You have to hold your head slightly down otherwise you get a spot beam and can't see where you are walking. In the photos they magically have local light when the hiker holds his head up but it doesn't appear to come from the headlamp.

It seems to be optimized for a high level of brightness in general because "that's what you need at night"?

Why is it better to have to charge your battery with a computer (USB)? This will be as annoying as my cell phone trying to guess what word I'm starting to text so it can "help" me out.

It looks like every time you move your head up or down the light will be changing...flood..no spot...no flood. Annoying.

It's like the keyless door lock pads on some cars a few years ago. It's a solution in search of a problem. It's much better to have intuitive manual control of more variables...easy to switch from spot to flood or to have both with variable output adjustment.

It satisfies a certain gearhead desire I'll admit but programming and charging on a computer rather than having intuitive options on the unit itself would be a nonstarter for me.

The real purpose in all the gadgetry is to justify a higher price/profit margin and to push Petzl software across the entire product line.

The closest legitimate use for this technology is adventure racing (or whatever it's called) however I think it would be annoying even for that.


----------



## DIΩDΣ (Jan 20, 2012)

Interesting I am sure, but not to me. I can't see how these automatic features would benefit me much at all and I am sure I would get aggravated with them. I prefer to be in control of everything that I can, dont need no auto headlights on my vehicle nor automatic transmission, full manual on camera is great too, and a flashlight is the last thing I would need automatic controls on. When is the gps enabled one with a camera and phone built in coming out? lol


----------



## arizona1 (Jan 20, 2012)

gcbryan said:


> I think this is an interesting product but is ridiculous at the same time
> 
> It looks like you can't hold your head up when you walk on a trail. You have to hold your head slightly down otherwise you get a spot beam and can't see where you are walking. In the photos they magically have local light when the hiker holds his head up but it doesn't appear to come from the headlamp.
> 
> ...



Could not have said it better myself


----------



## gcbryan (Jan 20, 2012)

DIΩDΣ;3853511 said:


> Interesting I am sure, but not to me. I can't see how these automatic features would benefit me much at all and I am sure I would get aggravated with them. I prefer to be in control of everything that I can, dont need no auto headlights on my vehicle nor automatic transmission, full manual on camera is great too, and a flashlight is the last thing I would need automatic controls on. When is the gps enabled one with a camera and phone built in coming out? lol



That would be December 2012


----------



## mattm01 (Jan 20, 2012)

This is certainly a product that has potential. I'll wait to pass judgement until I USE one. 
As a rock climber I can certainly see benefits to the auto mode. You'll often be looking right in front of you at the rock and then look up to see far ahead of you. Letting go to adjust manually isn't really an option...

RE: USB charging: You certainly don't need a computer to charge with. Options that are much much smaller (and also used for OTHER devices) are available. The tiny 1amp iPhone wall brick is one example. They also make micro 1 amp 12v cig USB chargers that can easily be run off a solar panel. (Goal Zero etc). That's not to say you can't bring along a 12v DC 18650 charger but being able to leave a proprietary charger behind is nice. 

When hiking on trails at night you HAVE to look down a bit (especially on rough terrain) to see where you're going. You only look straight ahead on smooth and flat terrain.

The local light is for the product shot. To take a good "ad" picture you'll have to have non-source lighting. It'll be up to CPF users to do real beam shots...

High level of brightness will be user adjustable via the OS I suspect...

I bet you can adjust the sensitivity and "response time" of the light depending on needs. 

Theres' a "static" mode for manual override if needed.

$175 MSRP - really not all that bad. Zebra H600 $89 +$18 18650 + $50 Pila Charger (yes, you can go cheaper) + $15 for 12v cord(robbery imo) gets you in the same range. even if you go budget and save $50 I think that extra $50 for the Petzl is worth it (assuming the tech works) since it's a MUCH nicer all-in-one package and includes the AAA backup as well as the OS customization

Petzl makes gear for highly outdoor activities and the NAO is aimed at that crowd more so than the CPF user set. Granted there's probably some overlap but I doubt its much.


----------



## gcbryan (Jan 20, 2012)

mattm01 said:


> This is certainly a product that has potential. I'll wait to pass judgement until I USE one.
> As a rock climber I can certainly see benefits to the auto mode. You'll often be looking right in front of you at the rock and then look up to see far ahead of you. Letting go to adjust manually isn't really an option...
> 
> RE: USB charging: You certainly don't need a computer to charge with. Options that are much much smaller (and also used for OTHER devices) are available. The tiny 1amp iPhone wall brick is one example. They also make micro 1 amp 12v cig USB chargers that can easily be run off a solar panel. (Goal Zero etc). That's not to say you can't bring along a 12v DC 18650 charger but being able to leave a proprietary charger behind is nice.
> ...



When do you think you'll have them in stock?

What makes you think the CPF user doesn't use a headlamp for outdoor activities? I'm a rock climber as well. 

I don't do a lot of rock climbing at night but there is some overlap (day/night) in getting off the rock. 

How are you managing now to see the rock and look ahead to figure out the route/find anchors, etc.?


----------



## hank (Jan 20, 2012)

So, will the next model out recognize all the mobile phone/trackpad standard hand gestures?


----------



## mattm01 (Jan 20, 2012)

gcbryan said:


> When do you think you'll have them in stock?
> 
> What makes you think the CPF user doesn't use a headlamp for outdoor activities? I'm a rock climber as well.
> 
> ...



Ha, not a dealer. Just making friendly counter points.

Not saying there isn't overlap or that CPF users aren't going outside, just that Petzl probably did product development with the hard core alpine set rather than those of us with Digital Volt meters and 6 18650s etc etc.

I too try to avoid getting darked on on the wall. Right now I climb with an old BD Zenix. Last time I "night climbed" I spent most of my time in 5mm LED flood mode. When I could stop I would switch over to spot mode and search for the anchors. The key is WHEN I COULD. I had to take on the rope a few times because the climbing was too strenuous to stop and I need to see "which crack" was the right one.

I could also see the auto feature being REALLY helpful while rappelling in the dark....


----------



## gcbryan (Jan 20, 2012)

mattm01 said:


> Ha, not a dealer. Just making friendly counter points.
> 
> Not saying there isn't overlap or that CPF users aren't going outside, just that Petzl probably did product development with the hard core alpine set rather than those of us with Digital Volt meters and 6 18650s etc etc.
> 
> ...



I do think it's an interesting concept and as long as you can turn that feature off...great but then again if you do that there are a lot cheaper ways to go.

If I'm rappelling in the dark and I can manually put it on spot I'm good. It would be annoying for it to go to flood every time I looked at the wall.

I don't give a great deal of weight to Petzl or any other manufacturer and the testing that they do because I see what they end up with and it generally appears that no testing was done even though I'm sure that's not the case.

The Petzl Tikka XP2 has a clear plastic housing so one gets glare. No climber or outdoors person would want that and would complain about that immediately. It also doesn't have a real low. Black Diamond with the Storm offers spot and flood but the only way to choose one or the other is to turn the unit off and then back on again. It toggles between the two. If you always use spot mode it will always be in the wrong mode when you turn it on.

Again, I don't see that any meaningful testing is actually done. Maybe they give units to their staff or customers and ask them to try to tear it up to make sure it's robust but it looks like testing is done after the design is already finalized since feedback from most anyone would result in certain basic changes that just aren't done.

Princeton Tec EOS has no low mode either or red LED. The Storm uses a plastic that is somewhat translucent as well although without as much glare and the clear bodied Petzl XP2.

In theory I agree it's cool to have the headlamp "know" when to switch between spot and flood and high and low but I'm skeptical.


----------



## robostudent5000 (Jan 20, 2012)

gcbryan said:


> I'm skeptical.



that should be in your sig line bro.


----------



## gcbryan (Jan 21, 2012)

robostudent5000 said:


> that should be in your sig line bro.



Haha...it's implied


----------



## Bolster (Jan 21, 2012)

Anybody here wear bifocals? 

You're always arguing with them. You need the distance vision to go down stairs (but you get close-up magnification instead) and if you need to take a close look at anything eye level or above, you have to crick your neck like crazy to get the magnification into play. 

This light will be the "bifocal" of headlamps. It'll be fun to run it on automatic for awhile, then you'll need to switch it to manual when you're done playing around. It may work as advertised for specific applications. I suspect the manual mode will be used a lot. 

Just a prediction. We'll see when it arrives.


----------



## MikeAusC (Jan 21, 2012)

Bolster said:


> Anybody here wear bifocals? You're always arguing with them. . . . .



I meet two types of people who have tried bifocals - those who just can't adjust to them - and those like me that persevere and find them very effective.

Similarly car GPSs - some people hear the turn and speed instructions and follow them, where appropriate - and those who say "how can you cope with that thing telling you what to do" (and they're the ones with a serious number of speeding fines !!!)


----------



## Bolster (Jan 21, 2012)

Count me as the third type of bifocal wearer--they work very well in certain situations (sitting in a classroom, writing notes), and are frustrating as heck in others (walking down stairs, nailing in crown molding).

Anyway my comment was meant to be an analogy, not a thread derail. I think this light will cause people fits in some situations. But if it's easy to switch into manual mode, great. Wish there was a "manual mode" on my bifocals!!


----------



## Baddog (Jan 21, 2012)

i can just see disaster happening with this automated technology, i prefer to be in charge of output and beam shape at all times, but thats just me, keep up the good work mr Horton.


----------



## eh4 (Jan 22, 2012)

what would be great would be if there was a "gain" dial for adjusting the light sensor, and a switch for turning the feature off -with a traditional manual input as well.
Sounds like a great idea, only problem I see other than the sensor itself failing is if you got a bit of leaf or mud blocking the sensor.


----------



## gillestugan (Jan 22, 2012)

May actually work well.
Im not very concerned about the possibility of blinding people when you look up. It is a general rule not to point the beam at other peaples eyes, so why do it now?
And when I walk and dont need to see far ahead, I usually tilt the lamp downwards to get the main beam close, so it will then go to low level automatically.


----------



## carrot (Jan 23, 2012)

From Petzl's press release:


> Lighting is controlled via a large rotating on/off switch, which can be locked in the 'off' position. The switch allows the user to choose between Reactive Lighting or Static modes, with high/low output options in each. Static lighting gives a fixed output (non-reactive).
> 
> In Reactive Lighting mode the headset uses a single high-output LED in a wide-angled beam. In Static mode the headset uses both the wide-angled beam and a second high-output LED configured for a focused beam. Maximum power output is 355 lumens. Performance profiles can be customised via Petzl's OS 2.0 on your computer.
> 
> For 'emergency use', the battery pack will accept 2 x conventional AAA batteries.



Hope this clears up any misinformation.


----------



## nein166 (Jan 23, 2012)

Hey carrot thought we lost you there for a while glad you came back

From the press release:


> For 'emergency use', the battery pack will accept 2 x conventional AAA batteries.


This explains the strange animated pic on Petzl's site that shows a Lithium Ion cell and 2 smaller silver things. They must be the AAA cells.
There was no explanation as to what the picture illustrated. I wonder if the LIon comes out can we carry a spare LIon cell and plug that in instead.

I'm still wondering if this light senses the actual white light reflected back or if there is an IR beam coming out of the 3rd eye as well as a sensor. It looks more like a focusing optic than a sensor eye. If it sensed white light levels it would shut off if you stepped into a brightly lit area, how bad would that be if a car was coming at you on the road and your light shut off due to the cars bright lights shining at your headlamp. Or what would happen if you put two of these head lamps face to face to fight it out? Would they start flickering as each dimmed and brightened? Would they turn on and off in unison, or would one win the fight? Is it light or distance this thing is measuring? Maybe both?


----------



## carrot (Jan 23, 2012)

nein166 said:


> Or what would happen if you put two of these head lamps face to face to fight it out?


Sounds like something to test at the next PF


----------



## ryguy24000 (Jan 23, 2012)

From the video I think it looks cool! Would love to test it brand new then beat the living crap out of it for a while and see if another test would produce the same results as the first. I worryabout Too much technology in tough situations.


----------



## k594 (Jan 27, 2012)

definitely looks cool, but i could see the downfalls with me using it on the job site


----------



## Helmut.G (Jan 27, 2012)

I think it's a great concept, always thought that, and way more useful for a headlamp than for a flashlight.
Wether the implementation is good we will see when there are some reviews.


What it needs in my opinion:

A way to adjust the output level in auto mode (like others said already), maybe three or four logarithmic "visually linear" stages selected with a turning knob or similar.

Potential biggest issue is obviously when a bright light is pointed towards you the headlamp will dim down when you need high output instead 1. to see something while you are being blinded and 2. to signal you are here to the oncoming car or whatever it is.

If they are really smart the could make give the sensor the ability to differenciate between own reflected light and light from other sources but I don't expect that.
This is how I would do it: have the headlamp send out a high-frequency signal to "mark" the emitted light as "own". Don't dim down if the light coming to the sensor doesn't have the signal.


----------



## woodentsick (Jan 28, 2012)

Helmut.G said:


> *SNIP*
> 
> If they are really smart the could make give the sensor the ability to differenciate between own reflected light and light from other sources but I don't expect that.
> *This is how I would do it: have the headlamp send out a high-frequency signal to "mark" the emitted light as "own". Don't dim down if the light coming to the sensor doesn't have the signal*.



Wouldn't that mean that in full daylight, the headlamp would be at high output? In most cases, a high amount of ambient light means you'd want to power down your headlamp. Obviously, there are exceptions to this...

Cheers
Woodentsick


----------



## Helmut.G (Jan 28, 2012)

woodentsick said:


> Wouldn't that mean that in full daylight, the headlamp would be at high output? In most cases, a high amount of ambient light means you'd want to power down your headlamp. Obviously, there are exceptions to this...
> 
> Cheers
> Woodentsick


Not necessarily. Ideally it would be made in a way that it simply ignores all light from other sources while still detecting and regulating its own output so it would still try to keep the lux number of "headlamp light" that comes back to your eyes constant. I don't know if that'd really work, of course.

And if you need it in bright sunlight there's still manual.


----------



## reppans (Jan 29, 2012)

127.0.0.1 said:


> maybe it will be ideal when climbing between snow/dirt/rocks and it will adjust the light better
> as you transition between different reflective surfaces [than by hand] ?



Light sensors in the photography world have been around decades longer and prove that dumb machines are not able to properly adjust for these nuances. At best this light will be able to adjust to an "average" scene, which is typically equivalent to an 18% photo gray card. That means it will dim light on snow until it looks 18% gray, and brighten light on a volcanic beach, until it looks 18% gray (at least try to, that is).

Max runtime also looks to be only 8 hrs on auto-adjust, and 20 hrs manual..... not a very good for camping light IMHO.

This thing would drive me crazy on auto-adjust, but then again, anything from Petzl and Black Diamond already does.


----------



## Matjazz (Feb 21, 2012)

I had an evening to try out the Nao. Unfortunately no time to take pictures, but i did take it on a night trek.

First some facts:

-The light is comfortable to wear and ti's easy to adjust size.
-It uses single 18650 battery pack with a 3 pin plug (so i guess it monitors temperature)
-The cable that can be detached from battery box and has 4 pins.
-The battery box also has a USB plug that doesn't need cable unless the plug on computer is too recessed.
-The light will be programmable the same way as Tikka Core is. Current software (OS 2.0) doesn't recognize it. PC recognized it as Petzl NAO battery charger (if memory serves me right)
-It has a twist switch with mode (reactive/manual) memory and locked position. Short twist and the light fades on. Long twist changes the mode from reactive to manual and vice versa. By default manual mode has two brightness levels. When switched off the light fades out.
-I didn't notice any PWM and I believe it is current regulated as it seemed greener on lower levels.

And then some impressions:

As skeptical as I was about light changing intensity by it self I must admit I was pleasantly surprised. It makes the light truly hands free. You want to see what's there? Just look in that direction and the light will shine as much as it can or needs to. No need to let go of the rope to adjust it. It also conserves your night vision by quickly dimming when an object gets close to it (checking time on wrist watch, changing the tilt of lamp...)
This type of behavior takes a little time to get used to. Objects that are getting closer will be equally bright so walking up to a marking on a wall won't make it any brighter. Also in cold conditions condensed exhaled air will dim it, but I believe it's better to dim the light than blind the user.

I think Nao is a good trekking light and will spoil many of us. However I'm still waiting for IPx8 grade caving light and hoping that Petzl hasn't forgot about us.


----------



## Jrubin (Feb 21, 2012)

Thanks, this light sounds like a keeper


----------



## Cataract (Feb 22, 2012)

Hopefully they let the user select a single mode and brightness... I wouldn't want to blind everyone 50 meters around when I walk around camp and I wouldn't want to always run on a setting that's too high either.

I like the concept, I HATE that such a lamp that will likely sell for 300$+ is only IPX-4 rated. Are these outdoors "specialized" headlamp companies populated by couch potatoes or something???


----------



## garbman (Feb 25, 2012)

Looks promising but it certainly would cost a lot of money.
Also IPX4 sucks in this kind and this budget headlamps.


----------



## server (May 20, 2012)

IMO this headlamp provides a solution to a problem that does not exist. At least I've never wanted/needed a "smart" headlamp that would choose outputs for me.


----------



## dougie (May 21, 2012)

I agree with garbman that the NAO is definitely at a disadvantage by only being rated IPX4. If it's not submersible, even for a few minutes, it's no use to me.... sigh!


----------



## peglegrook (Jul 25, 2012)

Has anyone found a decent review for this headlamp yet? 

I'm a trail runner, and the promised features of this headlamp would be a godsend!


----------



## hank_moon (Jul 25, 2012)

server said:


> IMO this headlamp provides a solution to a problem that does not exist. At least I've never wanted/needed a "smart" headlamp that would choose outputs for me.



Most true innovations are like that!


----------



## Lantos (Aug 2, 2012)

peglegrook said:


> Has anyone found a decent review for this headlamp yet?
> 
> I'm a trail runner, and the promised features of this headlamp would be a godsend!



This written by a runner:

http://run.dj/?p=562


----------



## peglegrook (Aug 20, 2012)

Lantos said:


> This written by a runner:
> 
> http://run.dj/?p=562



Cool, thanks for the link! 

I also ended up finding this video that did a decent job of showing the light in action (although indoors, not outdoors):
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EmN91IVoIFw


For the price I'll stick with my MYO RXP until a see a few more reviews on the NAO. I'm excited about it, but it is hard to toss the MYO aside when it is been such a great light.


----------



## Lantos (Aug 21, 2012)

User video unboxing video (finnish language) and nice outdoor shots from 05:26.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Tfv5J0Yi1M


----------



## Lantos (Aug 21, 2012)

Another finnish review:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pBWgciTzLmA


----------

